# Is cancer contagious ?



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

Unfortunatly my 15 year old dog has cancer...and leaves blood drops on the floor.
My other dog licks the floor..
Im very concerned ...


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

It's not contagious.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Absolutely not... Such a misconception!


----------



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

They have found a cancer that is contagious in Australian wild Dingo dogs. Do some more research!


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks...
My older dog with cancer has been bleeding a lot .Its a horrible thing to watch her slowly slip away.

I thought maybe I should keep her away from the younger healthy dog?


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

Roloni said:


> Thanks...
> My older dog with cancer has been bleeding a lot .Its a horrible thing to watch her slowly slip away.
> 
> I thought maybe I should keep her away from the younger healthy dog?


If she's bleeding a lot, have you considered that she may be suffering?


----------



## mosquitofarm (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about your pup, but luckily cancer isn't contagious.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

Loki Love said:


> If she's bleeding a lot, have you considered that she may be suffering?


Yes ...Thats another thing im concerned about.
Shes actually behaving like nothing is wrong..I dont want to go into graphic details...but its a horrible mess.


----------



## mosquitofarm (Jun 17, 2012)

Roloni said:


> Yes ...Thats another thing im concerned about.
> Shes actually behaving like nothing is wrong..I dont want to go into graphic details...but its a horrible mess.


My dog just started bleeding from his butt and it's all in his stool. I hope I find help as well


----------



## begemot (Feb 1, 2011)

Just an FYI, there are cancers that are linked to viral infections (which are obviously contagious). An example most people will have heard of is HPV, which has certain strains that are linked to cancers. The vaccine is now recommended for both girls and boys.

I have no idea whether the OP should be worried or not, though. It seems unlikely.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I believe the dog in question has mammary cancer. Not contagious in dogs.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

I wouldn't deny that contagious isn't a possibility. I guess I don't think we know enough about cancer yet even in humans to say its not contagious. 

I mean, were still not sure all of the causes of cancer or why completely healthy (physically fit/eats well/no other diseases) people get cancer.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Viruses are contagious, yet cancer itself is a change in the cells. So what causes it can be, the cancer itself, that we know of now, isn't in itself contagious. So any factor that causes a change in cells (sunburn, smoking) can cause cancer.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear your dog is ill. 

For the most part, no you don't need to worry about your other dog...though I would distract him from doing the behaviour. It's hard to deal with a sick dog and the "mess" that can occur.

Some cancers ARE linked to viruses..but it's not the cancer that is contagious, it's the virus itself that causes the mutations in the cells that is called "cancer". Mammary cancer is not viral, it is hormonal and genetic.


----------



## begemot (Feb 1, 2011)

juliemule said:


> Viruses are contagious, yet cancer itself is a change in the cells. So what causes it can be, the cancer itself, that we know of now, isn't in itself contagious. So any factor that causes a change in cells (sunburn, smoking) can cause cancer.


Yeah, I wasn't saying that cancer is ever directly contagious, that I know of. I was saying that viruses that are known to _cause _certain cancers are contagious.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

If cancer is contagious, I better get used to holding my breath so as not to contaminate anyone.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Prayers and thoughts to anyone affected by cancer. I lost both of my parents to cancer, I can only imagine how hard it is to battle.


----------



## Luna'sOwner (Apr 11, 2012)

just a direct answer to the title:

nooo...  

I am sorry to hear your dog has cancer, though. We've lost 3 Rottweilers to it... it is a terrible disease. Definitely not contagious, though.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

Pawzk9 said:


> If cancer is contagious, I better get used to holding my breath so as not to contaminate anyone.


Many of my friends and family members have had cancer and been cured...
If you are dealing with cancer personally , I wish the best for you.

I asked the question if it was contagious because the way my dogs were interacting with bodily fluids..
Not to upset someone who may have cancer...I apologize ..that was not my intention.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Roloni said:


> Many of my friends and family members have had cancer and been cured...
> If you are dealing with cancer personally , I wish the best for you.
> 
> I asked the question if it was contagious because the way my dogs were interacting with bodily fluids..
> Not to upset someone who may have cancer...I apologize ..that was not my intention.


No offense taken!


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

Pawzk9 said:


> No offense taken!


Thanks and:grouphug::grouphug:...


----------



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

This is incorrect, juliemule. Article below talks about contagious cancers.

http://harpers.org/archive/2008/04/0081988



juliemule said:


> Viruses are contagious, yet cancer itself is a change in the cells. So what causes it can be, the cancer itself, that we know of now, isn't in itself contagious. So any factor that causes a change in cells (sunburn, smoking) can cause cancer.


----------



## cicely (Jul 4, 2012)

Pawzk9 said:


> If cancer is contagious, I better get used to holding my breath so as not to contaminate anyone.


I love this comment....I too would have cancer by now taking care of my patients, I don't however mean to poke fun at the owner. It can be a scary thing if something you don't know or understand.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

titiaamor said:


> This is incorrect, juliemule. Article below talks about contagious cancers.
> 
> http://harpers.org/archive/2008/04/0081988


Yeah, Harpers has always been MY personal choice for scientific and medical information.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Kennethyoung said:


> I can straightly say that cancer is always been contagious and will gonna be forever contagious.
> Since 1987 a dangerous contagious desease victimized many dogs of all breed attacking their
> intestinal tracks and white blood cells.It was considered to be a highly contagious viral desease.


Um, Parvo isn't a cancer.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

titiaamor said:


> This is incorrect, juliemule. Article below talks about contagious cancers.
> 
> http://harpers.org/archive/2008/04/0081988


 Still a hypotheses. It's possible yes, but cancer is still a change in cells, which is caused by something. I highly doubt rolonis dog has a type of tasmanian devil cancer, and even if he did, I would still doubt it being contagious.

Most cancers that we deal with (if any) are not contagious and he should have no reason to worry. I deal with patients weekly with all types of cancer, I'm not concerned with catching it.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Some cancers are contagious, although technically it's not the cancer, but the virus that causes it that is contagious. Like cervical cancer, which is caused by a virus called HPV. However, there are about 200 different types of HPV and only about 5 can cause cancer, and even then not every woman with the virus will develop cancer. But all women who do develop cervical cancer have the virus, so if they weren't infected with the virus they wouldn't have gotten cancer.

I have heard or read somewhere that there is a suggested link between other types of cancers and viruses too, but I think that's still being tested and hasn't been confirmed yet. The great majority of cancers are not caused by viruses. Other factors play a much bigger role.

(I did pathology in uni)


----------



## ObersteSchnauzer (Jul 6, 2012)

Cancer is only contagious between super related animals where their DNA is practically identical. There was an instance of this with Tasmanian devils spreading cancer between each other because they are so closely related since they were near extinct and are coming back, but since they were so inbred the cancer thought it was the same animal and started growing in them too.

Your other dog won't get cancer from your dog with cancer.

On that note though I am very sorry that your dog is sick and I hope that things get better.


----------

